# Exclusive Car Care: 2013 Aston Martin Vanquish



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to view another studio post from us. This time we have a brand new Aston Martin Vanquish in morning frost white that was booked for our New Car Treatment. This car also belongs to the owner of the 2013 AM V12 Vantage Roadster I detailed (the work on that can be viewed here)

Paintwork did require some paint correction to remove the factory installed sanding marks, once the paintwork was perfect it was then protected with 2 coats of Gtechniq Exo.

Few before and afters of the paintwork during the machine polishing stages:
































































The carbon fiber roof was also full of sanding marks!!!










Some holograms on the front-splitter.










And a few shots of the car all completed.








































































































































If you would like to book your own New Car Detail, or find the perfect detailing package for your car, contact us today so that we can better assist you in all of your vehicle reconditioning needs.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful .


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

That is STUNNING!!!!

not too sure on putting 58 plate on it though haha.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

absolutely stunning


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> That is STUNNING!!!!
> 
> not too sure on putting 58 plate on it though haha.


Its the dealers plate, owner waiting on transfer of his private plate from his DBS


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Outstanding work Jay, quality all the way.

Thank-you, John Tht.


----------



## Mk2Singh (Aug 18, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Stunning, great work too:thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice indeed mate :thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow..... Fab photo's with the moody sky line :thumb:


----------



## fazadelic (May 16, 2013)

That looks beautiful, very sexy car. If you look carefully the number plate reads SAS BOND
special air services an bond go together just my thought though.

Faz


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning as always Jay!!


----------



## elfuego (Jan 16, 2012)

very nice, thanks for post


----------



## griff-91 (Nov 21, 2009)

Absolutely stunning mate! :argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## scotty86 (Mar 18, 2012)

Excellent work, looks stunning


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top job on a top car !


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work.


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

love the car and the SAS BOND plate


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful car, really love the Astons. Stunning finish achieved.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! Not sure if i've seen a prettier car than these new Vanquish's!


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

That's wot The Sun would call "a stunna"


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Top stuff Jay..as always:thumb:

Not a fan of Astons but that kinda works


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That is the best looking car I have seen for ages, top work on that one Jay, and some great Photo's

Kev


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments and kind words guys! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Jay , spot on :thumb:


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful, love the fact the dealer plates are SAS BOND, Aston dealer?


----------



## Pidge (Mar 15, 2007)

Gorgeous looking beasts these. Top work.


----------

